# Greenskin???



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What is a Greenskin...did those guys win some money...you know greenbacks???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was something my buddies came up with years ago when we used to have friendly comps. down at the plant. I guess it kind of stuck. No money involved, just the plaques. :beer:


----------

